# Meet at Aviemore Sled Dog Rally - Glenmore



## Hezbez

Would anyone be interested in a meet near Aviemore in January?
It's the world famous Aviemore Dog Sled Rally on the weekend of 21/22 January.

We went last year and it was a great - never seen anything like it before.
Up to a thousand dogs competing - if there's snow on the track they use sleds, if not they use 3 wheel gigs.
Never seen so many over excited Huskies, Malamuts, Samoyds and Eskimo dogs in one place.

The campsite is the lovely Glenmore Forest site which is walking distance to the competition area.

If we can get a few members wanting to go I will list it on the MHF Meets programme.

http://www.siberianhuskyclub.com/clubnews/aviemore2012

http://www.campingintheforest.co.uk...lenmore.aspx?gclid=CPafgafKi60CFSFItAodW1EX1A


----------



## magbrin

No replies so far, I see ............... It is possible that we may be visiting (our daughter is planning to go along, but not to stay) It is so close, if the weather is reasonable we might come for a night, if you are going to be there.


----------



## Hezbez

magbrin said:


> No replies so far, I see ............... It is possible that we may be visiting (our daughter is planning to go along, but not to stay) It is so close, if the weather is reasonable we might come for a night, if you are going to be there.


Hi Margaret, unless we get some more interest we probably won't bother - it'll save me from having to use a day or two of my annual leave.


----------



## magbrin

Shame  
Looks as if they may have snow, too.
No excuse not to work, now, as we had a couple of days off earlier in the week up at Tarbat Ness. Magic in the frost


----------



## ardgour

Only just spotted this - we were trying to decide where to go for a couple of days this weekend. Is anybody still going to Glenmore (or anywhere else interesting?)

Chris


----------



## magbrin

Probably not us, I fear. Went to Portmahomack (Tarbat Ness) while the weather was good, on the basis we would not be going to Glenmore. ........................... However, if you are coming up in this direction we might be persuaded .............. dependent on weather ............. for Saturday night ............. but no promises.


----------



## ardgour

Checked the forecast this morning and it looks like strong winds across the cairngorms this weekend, plus our shortest route across there currently has the snow gates closed. Think we will give it a miss this time.

Hopefully we will get across to visit you later in the year Margaret

Will try to watch more carefully and respond to any proposed informal meets in Scotland in the future

Chris


----------



## teemyob

*Scotland Roads*



ardgour said:


> Checked the forecast this morning and it looks like strong winds across the cairngorms this weekend, plus our shortest route across there currently has the snow gates closed. Think we will give it a miss this time.
> 
> Hopefully we will get across to visit you later in the year Margaret
> 
> Will try to watch more carefully and respond to any proposed informal meets in Scotland in the future
> 
> Chris


"our shortest route across there currently has the snow gates closed"

Typical of our great Island Nation!

TM


----------



## magbrin

ardgour said:


> Checked the forecast this morning and it looks like strong winds across the cairngorms this weekend, plus our shortest route across there currently has the snow gates closed. Think we will give it a miss this time.
> 
> Hopefully we will get across to visit you later in the year Margaret
> 
> Will try to watch more carefully and respond to any proposed informal meets in Scotland in the future
> 
> Chris


Just as well you decided not to come over. Don't know what your weather is like, but it has been wild and wet here all day.
BTW I gather that it could be a good night for the Northern Lights, if it clears


----------



## ardgour

Looks clear and windy here tonight so maybe we will see something - last time there was a good 'show' I was the only person in the area oblivious to it  

Apparently there are 1000 dogs (220 teams) up at the sled racing - hope they have lots of pooper scoops :lol: 

Chris


----------



## magbrin

ardgour said:


> Looks clear and windy here tonight so maybe we will see something - last time there was a good 'show' I was the only person in the area oblivious to it
> 
> Chris


NOTHING ..................... even after a few wines  I'll try again tonight 

Better day for the dogs, today - hpefully better night for the lights.


----------

